# Pictures of the whole Crew



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its Bath day!!! So I got pics of everyone while they where clean 

First is Slim
























Francis
















Dumae Challenging a dog barking with her scorpion tail! lol
























Snoop Dogg! Looking especially Handsome today.
























Faith the Happy one
























She was bulldoggin me lol








And last but not least Bumble Bee


----------



## wv-vlad (Apr 14, 2010)

*wow*

beautiful crew


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Such beautiful dogs!I think my favorite are Slim and Faith


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They all look great  It's nice to see little Francis again haven't seen him in a while. He's just so frickin cute. Dume is looking very gorgeous today too  Great pics Holly thanks for sharing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> They all look great  It's nice to see little Francis again haven't seen him in a while. He's just so frickin cute.


Francis is a her  lol.

Thanx for the complements all


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol Lil Francis amongst all those bulldogs!! Gosh thats a gorgeous bunch, Slim looks like she is trouble loll I love the look she gives, ugh I love them all !! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i loves slims brindle. great pics of the team.
faith and bee are my favorite!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awww these are some great shots! Haven't seen any shots of Faith in awhile, she's looking lovely! They're all looking great! Love your doggies!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bumble-bee gets an e-squish from me. And that second pic of Snoop is great!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Love your crew! Especially lil Francis, too cute to boot & what a fitting name


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking great Holly  love your dogs!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx Guys I am so happy to have gotten good pics of almost everyone! Faith is impossible to photograph as she NEVER stands lol. She'll look at you and sit down. Maes old and impatient and doesn't stop moving unless she focuses on something lol.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I know I am not supposed to run up to strange dogs and squeal with happiness...
So I am glad this is online.

Weeee!
Love them. I do want to borrow Bumble Bee to be my lap dog for a week though.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shiver said:


> Weeee!
> Love them. I do want to borrow Bumble Bee to be my lap dog for a week though.


She is no fun as a lap dog as she thinks she need to lick every hand she sees. After the 10th-15th time of washing your hand in a half hour period it get annoying real quick lmao.

Oh and you could run up to my strange dogs! They love strange people!

Its funny if people stop to let them smell them and don't just start petting the, my dogs will look at them like whats wrong with you? Why are you introducing yourself? 
Lol they want to just start petting them all rough like you have known them forever 

Except Slim don't run up to her shes dumb. Cute but dumb.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly, they all look soooo clean  Penny is googly eyed over Snoop, she seems to really like him. I have to say I do too, but Faith is a total looker, I heart her and the rest of your crew, well freakin 5 stars


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> She is no fun as a lap dog as she thinks she need to lick every hand she sees. After the 10th-15th time of washing your hand in a half hour period it get annoying real quick lmao.
> 
> Oh and you could run up to my strange dogs! They love strange people!
> 
> ...


I can work with this immediate petting plan. I haven't gotten to just hang out and admire a nice pack of dogs in a very long time. These days when I am around dogs it is always a social human thing with other humans. One of my favorite things in the world to do is just hang out and pet and play with dogs for a few hours.

I had a great job working at a kennel once. Once I got the work part of the job out of the way I was welcome to stay and 'pester' the dogs as long as I wanted.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

They all look great, Francis is too cute!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow... Some good lookers.... My wife always knows I've seen a dog when I whip my head around while walking or driving, LOL I like snoop, and bumble bee the best but Im sure they are all great!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx everyone! They are fun to have especially since they are all related ( except Franics ), so I love seeing the personality similarities and then see where they are each such individuals.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! There's my Snoop-Dogg lookin handsome as all get out!! Snoop.. come home. NOW! Lol.. Soon Holly, I'll letcha know when those fools are out and we get moved in! Can't wait... they're bein escorted out by 5-Oh! Soon, very soon! Monday is the official day, according to the boss/landlord!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I HAD to add this one of Faith! Finally a great picture of her  Well if it where not for her toe out.. Almost perfect picture of her!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Bee's the bomb!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thats a cute bunch of doggies


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Slim and Bumble Bee rock the show, but they all look beautiful. They have that , just hosed off look. lol, how long did they stay clean? lol, probably not too long. 
i would love to live there ( not inviting myself, dont worry), but it looks like the perfect little abode...great work.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Snoop looks great in that 2nd pic. Always have had a special feeling for the Bee. Something about clean dogs just warms my heart. Great pics!!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

everybody looking good!!! great pics!!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

YAY bath time. i love Dumae.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Slim and Bumble Bee rock the show, but they all look beautiful. They have that , just hosed off look. lol, how long did they stay clean? lol, probably not too long.
> i would love to live there ( not inviting myself, dont worry), but it looks like the perfect little abode...great work.


Actually everyone but Bee stays pretty clean. Bee get dirty from falling while jumping at the spring pole.

I bathe them every week or 2 and wash all there blankets and since the yard is almost all grass now they stay pretty nice.

Winter is different lol.


----------

